# Squeeeeeking belts



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

As i have said before i am not a great car guy... i like to work on my car but never have the time or the money to do what i want and or experiment... 

That said i have a 98 altima with 113K in the past few days my belts have been going crazy with the squeeking... it did rain 5 days ago but just last night they were out of control and it was imbarissing to drive around... so in a nut shell what should i do? i think that they can be tightened but how would i go about doing that? anything will help... 

to cover my but an get rid or the simple replys... 
i dont know when the belts were last replaced... if ever
i know that my mechanic has never said anything about them...
yes i know that the timing belt is a chain...
at a glance the belts dont look bad...
and please if giveing help be specific

thanks


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Johnjay7777 said:


> As i have said before i am not a great car guy... i like to work on my car but never have the time or the money to do what i want and or experiment...
> 
> That said i have a 98 altima with 113K in the past few days my belts have been going crazy with the squeeking... it did rain 5 days ago but just last night they were out of control and it was imbarissing to drive around... so in a nut shell what should i do? i think that they can be tightened but how would i go about doing that? anything will help...
> 
> ...


your AC belt is squelling. If its never been replaced you might want to do that. Or you can adjust the tension on it.


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

thanks but i guess you didnt read my whole post... the last line is of importance here... thanks


----------

